# Sigurnost djece u prometu > Autosjedalice >  82. pregled autosjedalica u Zagrebu, nedjelja 23.03.2014. od 10 do 12h

## (maša)

Udruga RODA organizira besplatno pregledavanje autosjedalica u Zagrebu koje će obaviti Rodine savjetnice i savjetnici za autosjedalice.
Pregled će se održati u *nedjelju*,* 23.03.2014..* u Zagrebu *od 10 do 12 sati*, na parkiralištu ispred zgrade MUP-a u Heinzelovoj 98 (križanje Heinzelove i autoputa).

Ukoliko je to moguće, molimo da donesete sa sobom upute proizvođača sjedalice te da dovedete i Vaše dijete.

Statistike pokazuju da je velika većina autosjedalica neispravno postavljena u vozilu pa stoga ne pružaju djetetu optimalnu sigurnost u vožnji. Ukoliko želite provjeriti je li autosjedalica vašeg djeteta ispravno postavljena, RODA će vam pomoći u nedjelju 23.03.. u Zagrebu.


Roditelji, na vama je odgovornost!

Čekamo Vas bez obzira na vremenske (ne)prilike  :Smile:

----------


## rahela

:Smile:

----------


## bruno

Moze info kada je ponovo pregled AS u Zg-u? Hvala

----------


## daddycool

pratite forum i portal, ali nije vjerojatno da će biti prije jeseni

----------

